# Excessive poop??



## Aliandel (Mar 9, 2008)

I have one ryukin who lately (the last three days) been pooping long (up to two inches) worm-like poop. And it hasn't been just once a day... it's literally every time I go to look!! Am I feeding too much?? I only feed three times a day and not heavily... Any info regarding this would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

"only" three times a day is too much. A little bit, once a day. Skip a few days now and then. My fish are currently on a 10-day fast, because I'm unable to be in my dorm, where they are (spring break.)


----------



## Aliandel (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks!! He/She is so smart...every time I enter the room and give the tank a look, my ryukin swims up and down and it seems like it's almost begging. I guess I've made the mistake of not wanting them to be hungry... and instead I overfeed. At first I wasn't so sure if it was poop... they were really, really long. I thought they could have been some kind of parasite...worms of something... but i guess they're just giant poops!!


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

They're goldfish... That's what they do.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Excessive poop? That's always the case with goldfish ;D


----------

